# Shutting Out Windows - China releases openKylin 0.7 today



## SchumannFrequency (Jul 22, 2022)

openKylin 0.7体验版发布，支持PC、平板双模式-优麒麟｜Linux 开源操作系统
					

openKylin 0.7基于Linux 5.15内核和其他开源组件进行构建。同时，此版本默认搭载UKUI3.1桌面环境，自带“和印”、“寻光”两套系统主题，提供wayland支持和平板模式支持，并集成了一系列稳定版本的基础库、图形开发库和SDK，为用户带来良好使用体验。




					www.ubuntukylin.com
				




_On July 22, openKylin 0.7, the first experience version of the desktop operating system root community openKylin (Open Kylin), was released.
openKylin 0.7 is built on the Linux 5.15 kernel and other open source components, striving towards the goal of "independent innovation in every line of code". At the same time, this version is equipped with the UKUI3.1 desktop environment by default, comes with two system themes of "Heyin" and "Xunguang", provides wayland support and tablet mode support, and integrates a series of stable versions of basic libraries and graphics development libraries. and SDK to bring users a good experience._

_Microsoft Windows has long enjoyed dominance in the desktop operating system market in China — and Beijing has long wanted that to change.  Now after years of attempting to develop an alternative, the Chinese government is shifting tack. Its latest effort to come up with a viable indigenous rival to Windows — announced officially in June and known as the openKylin project — is looking to draw on expertise from a so-called “root community” of both state and non-state backed companies, individual developers, and research institutions. By encouraging an open-source development approach for the Kylin operating system and soliciting help from a wide range of participants, the Chinese authorities are hoping to improve their homegrown product, and to foster the sort of ecosystem around it that makes Windows such an attractive and essential system for companies and individuals around the world.  _


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 22, 2022)

Interesting, I for some reason didn’t expect it to be on something as new as 5.15.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 22, 2022)

Isn't it a bit far to call it "_"independent innovation in every line of code".

when your basing it on thousands of hours of open source work._


----------



## Bones (Jul 23, 2022)

Making me wonder if "Kylin" isn't Chinese for "Door" or even a term for "Drawers".... 

Nah - I'll pass everytime on this one.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 23, 2022)

Bones said:


> Making me wonder if "Kylin" isn't Chinese for "Door" or even a term for "Drawers"....
> 
> Nah - I'll pass everytime on this one.


Coughbackdoors


----------



## SchumannFrequency (Jul 23, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> Interesting, I for some reason didn’t expect it to be on something as new as 5.15.


Wayland also seems surprising to me. It's getting to a point where it's mostly finished and reliable, but I'd say it's mature enough only on Fedora and a very limited number of other systems.


TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> Isn't it a bit far to call it "_"independent innovation in every line of code".
> 
> when your basing it on thousands of hours of open source work._


That is indeed an exaggeration, but it is a Linux distro that is not based on any other system. There are numerous systems based on Debian, Arch, FreeBSD, Ubuntu, etc. But openKylin have more or less built their own system based on major tech like the Linux kernel, Qt, Wayland, standard libraries, etc.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 23, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> Interesting, I for some reason didn’t expect it to be on something as new as 5.15.


Probably because North Koreas home grown linux was laughably obsolete.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 23, 2022)

How about nO


----------



## SchumannFrequency (Jul 23, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Probably because North Koreas home grown linux was laughably obsolete.


A lot of business in North Korea is a bit different from how business is in the West.

But did you know that *South Korea* also switched to Linux two years ago: https://www.fosslinux.com/29117/south-korea-switching-their-3-3-million-pcs-to-linux.htm

The Japanese government has also considered switching to Linux, but has ultimately not done so: https://www.informationweek.com/software/japan-mulls-switch-to-linux-for-public-servants-data








						Japan Launches School Project To Encourage Linux
					

The Japanese government is partnering with 19 companies, including NEC, Fujitsu and IBM Japan, to encourage Linux use in the country's school system. The Economy, Trade and Industry Ministry, also known as METI, is spearheading the project and has expressed a desire to limit the dominance of...




					www.technewsworld.com
				




As far as I know, Taiwan requires everything to be compatible with Linux, but they don't require Linux: https://www.zdnet.com/article/taiwan-mandates-linux-ready-pcs/

Russia has_ Astra Linux_ and a few other Linux systems that it uses frequently. In Germany, Norway, Spain, France, Italy, Romania, India, Turkey and many other countries, there are many major cities/government/schools/national broadcasters/police that use Linux for their desktop systems.

Linux also seems a logical choice in Africa, because the people there are already poor it is not nice to make them pay for proprietary software when there is equivalent or superior open source software available: https://www.infoworld.com/article/2681685/south-africa--nigeria-move-on-linux-adoption.html

_The organizations have provided 35 Nigerian high schools with Internet access and other educational technologies built on Linux. Aside from that, they are helping to incorporate the study of Linux in the curriculum of those 35 high schools, Otokhine told the IDG News Service. Like South Africa the government is pursuing Linux because it finds it a cheaper alternative to Windows, according to Otokhine._


----------



## mechtech (Jul 23, 2022)

Whats wrong with FreeBSD??


----------



## SchumannFrequency (Jul 23, 2022)

mechtech said:


> Whats wrong with FreeBSD??


There is nothing wrong with FreeBSD. In most areas where Linux is used on servers/supercomputers/ARM/powerpc/RISCV/IoT, you can usually just as easily use FreeBSD or NetBSD.

It is understandable why Linux is more popular. Ubuntu, Manjaro, Fedora, Mint are among the most popular Linux systems because they are _easy to install_. FreeBSD is comparable or slightly more difficult than Arch Linux to install and configure. However, once you have FreeBSD installed and configured, it is probably more maintenance-friendly than any Linux system. But many people get stuck in that first step. So before FreeBSD can become popular it needs a user-friendly installer (and pre-installed desktop environment). For example, you have helloSystem, but that needs to be polished a bit further. You also have more companies working on Linux, which isn't necessarily a positive thing, but it does explain why Linux is more popular.

FreeBSD is better than macOS, windows, and Linux _in the basics_:
- file system: The only thing Linux has that competes with ZFS is Btrfs. Although Linux engineers always pretend that Btrfs is much faster than ZFS, unfortunately ZFS on FreeBSD is a lot faster than Btrfs on Linux in 90% of the situations. Linux engineers always say that Btrfs is much more advanced than ZFS, but that is not true. ZFS can compress certain data at 50% and gain speed. Btrfs loses significant performance in this situation. ZFS is a _128-bit_ system, and Btrfs is only a _64-bit_ system, meaning ZFS systems can hold countless times more data. ZFS is the only option if you want maximum reliability, in 2022. Btrfs still has many bugs and glitches. What about ZFS on Linux? It's +- _2.5 times slower_ (less IOPS) than running it on FreeBSD, and if you update your _Linux_ system with a ZFS installation, it's not uncommon to encounter unexpected problems. Windows and macOS don't have file systems similar to ZFS currently, so they're simply no competition at all.
- networking: In general, in most situations, FreeBSD has the fastest network performance, Linux simply cannot follow in some situations.
- firewalls: The Linux firewalls are less easy to configure and have lower performance than PF on FreeBSD. 
- the default shell: FreeBSD's Almquist shell has mostly the same syntax as Bash (Linux), but it's on average 4 times faster in performance.
- package manager: pkg is one of the best package managers out there, very reliable and lightning fast. Not all Linux package managers are equally good.
- stability: FreeBSD's overall stability is unbeatable, I haven't gotten into a complete system crash after five years of use. So you can always do Ctrl + Alt + F4 and you'll be able to continue working in FreeBSD. Even Debian can't always guarantee that.
- security: BSD systems are usually more secure than Linux/windows/macOS. Because it has so few users, very few hackers develop malware for BSD systems. Furthermore, BSD is often more secure than Linux, because security is one of the basic principles of BSD systems. FreeBSD also keeps its users better informed about potential security issues: https://unixsheikh.com/articles/the-delusions-of-debian.html
- open source: Many popular Linux systems have moved away from their open source roots, making it easy and popular to install proprietary software. FreeBSD does not participate in this. And as a result you learn to work with software that you will also be able to use on Linux/macOS/windows, so that what you learn always remains relevant.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 23, 2022)

I trust their government OS as much as I trust Google to no longer be evil.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Jul 23, 2022)

This gives me major Red Star OS vibes, surveillance included









						North Korea's Red Star OS Is The Worst Linux Distro Ever Made
					

Two researchers have uncovered the dark secrets of North Korea's Red Star Linux distribution. The OS fulfills North Korea's aim to control all information exchange in the country.




					fossbytes.com


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 23, 2022)

SchumannFrequency said:


> A lot of business in North Korea is a bit different from how business is in the West.
> 
> But did you know that *South Korea* also switched to Linux two years ago: https://www.fosslinux.com/29117/south-korea-switching-their-3-3-million-pcs-to-linux.htm
> 
> ...


Linux itself is not a bad idea.  Just obsolete, ill maintained forks of it are.



Dr. Dro said:


> This gives me major Red Star OS vibes, surveillance included
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You weren't the first.


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 23, 2022)

I wonder how much surveillance is built-in. I also wonder how long until the CCP rewrites history to claim that it invented this OS instead of basing it on something the West created.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 23, 2022)

They wont add "telemetry" to this until after its developed substantially so as to not draw much attention to its "open source" data collection.


----------



## SchumannFrequency (Jul 24, 2022)

Assimilator said:


> I wonder how much surveillance is built-in. I also wonder how long until the CCP rewrites history to claim that it invented this OS instead of basing it on something the West created.


Is there much difference between Europe, US and China in that regard? I would say China is similar.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 24, 2022)

Talk about the topic... tech only.
Stop the geopolitical BS.
This is the only warning.

Guidelines state:


> *Threads that should/will be closed*
> Threads whose topic may be seen as politically or religiously sensitive, this includes posts within a thread.
> Threads of malicious, spiteful or toxic intent against any user, group or company.
> This may include a thread going off topic with posts that include the above depending on how the community is responding.



Edit:   *Closed*


----------

